# Duraglass  brown bottle



## schammitt (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi yall,
We found another bottle in a wooded area . Duraglass  brown bottle.  im confused on the second number which i think is the year. Also we noticed it was unique as far as the top part of bottle. Any info would be fantastic.. Thank you and have a great day


----------



## slugplate (Feb 21, 2020)

Not too sure, but I'm leaning toward a bleach bottle.


----------



## schammitt (Feb 21, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Not too sure, but I'm leaning toward a bleach bottle.


Thank you   so cool ..What do you  think the number on right 7. mean could it mean 1937?


----------



## slugplate (Feb 21, 2020)

Actually, Duraglas was only in operation from 1940-Late 1950s. The "7" most likely indicates the bottle plant where it was made.


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 21, 2020)

The 7 with a . after it is 1947. The actual glass company is Owens-Illinois. Duraglass is the type of glass.


----------



## slugplate (Feb 21, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> The 7 with a . after it is 1947. The actual glass company is Owens-Illinois. Duraglass is the type of glass.


Good call on the date. I'm a bit rusty with Owens Illinois. I recall there are three numbers, but I don't recall which one was which


----------



## schammitt (Feb 21, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> The 7 with a . after it is 1947. The actual glass company is Owens-Illinois. Duraglass is the type of glass.


 Thank you  so much all for your expertise.. We are confused  because of   info we are finding on the web....  we learned that the number on the left was the plant .and the number on the right was refrencing a year..


----------



## schammitt (Feb 21, 2020)

shotdwn said:


> The 7 with a . after it is 1947. The actual glass company is Owens-Illinois. Duraglass is the type of glass.


Thank you


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm pretty sure your bottle is a medicine bottle that would have had a dose cup closure.


----------



## schammitt (Feb 26, 2020)

That is very cool   Thankyou


----------

